# Review: 2013 K2 Formula



## 2hellnbak

Good review. I just bought last years K2 Companies and I'm hoping for similar results. My last bindings were made before canted bindings even existed so... 

ON WITH THE TEST.


----------



## blackbeard

2hellnbak said:


> Good review. I just bought last years K2 Companies and I'm hoping for similar results. My last bindings were made before canted bindings even existed so...
> 
> ON WITH THE TEST.


Curiosidad to hear your thoughts on the companies. Also got last years companies so hoping for good results.


----------



## sponger606

nice review. i have the formula;s from last year and love them. the canted footbeds are the bomb


----------



## Butters

I upgraded to these from 07 K2 Indys and they feel so much more responsive than the Indy. I wanted the Company at first but decided to save some money and hope that these were good enough. Really liking these bindings so far.


----------



## rockmonkey95

I heard that the k2 rachets slip a lot and are a lot tougher to work with than burton bindings. does any1 know if this is true?


----------



## sponger606

rockmonkey95 said:


> I heard that the k2 rachets slip a lot and are a lot tougher to work with than burton bindings. does any1 know if this is true?


rubbish, never slipped a notch


----------



## blackbeard

sponger606 said:


> rubbish, never slipped a notch


I second that


----------



## Iowa_kid

I have the hurrithanes only been out a handful of times on them so far but no ratchet slipping or any issues at all so far.. Definately a super nice binding IMO.. Gonna put them through a good test tomorrow basically the first time on them not riding with my 5 year old or at least first time riding all day without cruising and teaching him


----------



## mitch19

I love my k2 formulas, I have two pairs. The only thing I have a love/hate relationship with is the ankle hinge, it is normally great, but I have found sometime that if I have had to skate/ride one footed and go to strap in, the strap will be under the board.



rockmonkey95 said:


> I heard that the k2 rachets slip a lot and are a lot tougher to work with than burton bindings. does any1 know if this is true?


Bullshit, they are fine.


----------



## Basti

I have the Company IPOs and I love them. The only thing I don't like that much with K2 bindings is the mechanism that they use to fixate the toe strap setting. I've opened that thing unwillingly on the chair twice.


----------



## baldy

I have those two, the only thing i can say I don't like about them is that they are pretty heavy


----------



## odvan

baldy said:


> I have those two, the only thing i can say I don't like about them is that they are pretty heavy


How much they weigh?
In description it says "Pro-Fusion GF chassis lightness" - is it really that heavy or it's relative?

I wanna buy Never Summer SL and some good bindings, considering Formulas and also Union Atlas, Burton Cartels. What is the lightest gear?


----------



## mitch19

odvan said:


> I wanna buy Never Summer SL and some good bindings, considering Formulas and also Union Atlas, Burton Cartels. What is the lightest gear?


I have them on my SL and they're great match :thumbsup:


----------



## odvan

mitch19 said:


> I have them on my SL and they're great match :thumbsup:


Good! What is your preferred style of riding? I'm doing so far only freeride on groomers mostly, but wanna do some jumps and tricks. So maybe I need bindings more for freeriding rather freestyle. Would Formulas do the trick?


----------



## mitch19

odvan said:


> Good! What is your preferred style of riding? I'm doing so far only freeride on groomers mostly, but wanna do some jumps and tricks. So maybe I need bindings more for freeriding rather freestyle. Would Formulas do the trick?


Defiantly! I have a pair on my SL which I use for all mountain free riding and then a pair on a K2 WWW which I use as my park/muck around board. I have ridden them hard and fast on the SL and they felt super solid.


----------



## odvan

mitch19 said:


> Defiantly! I have a pair on my SL which I use for all mountain free riding and then a pair on a K2 WWW which I use as my park/muck around board. I have ridden them hard and fast on the SL and they felt super solid.


Thank you, now I'll wait for upcoming sales to see what is more affordable.


----------



## snowklinger

K2's are a bit on the heavy side, but they put alot of plush bells and whistles in there. You can feel the diference when you hold them, but I assure you that the weight of half a glass of water does not make them perform any less.

Unless you are hiking more than riding lifts, the concerns of weight on this forum are totally whack(you will see it all over the place) and something to ignore completely.

(not calling anybody out just trying to steer this thing back to the path of truth and light )


----------



## baldy

yes they are relatively heavy. I have them on the first year sl and that setup is a tank in comparison to my evo with flux ds30's. but with the weight they are awesome for all mtn riding, extremely plush and comfortable, it's got all the tech I want in a binding just wish it was lighter


----------



## 9won4

mitch19 said:


> I love my k2 formulas, I have two pairs. The only thing I have a love/hate relationship with is the ankle hinge, it is normally great, but I have found sometime that if I have had to skate/ride one footed and go to strap in, the strap will be under the board.


Buckle your straps of your loose foot, a couple clicks down prior to loading on the lift, or what not....... I generally do this with all bindings to keep my highback down.

Great binding no complaints with mine! almost got the autoevers, but was dissuaded by the cable


----------



## Pixel8tedOne

9won4 said:


> Buckle your straps of your loose foot, a couple clicks down prior to loading on the lift, or what not....... I generally do this with all bindings to keep my highback down.


Ditto, I got in habit of clipping the toe strap and then put everything else under the highback and fold it down as I had the same problems of the straps falling everywhere on my 390s. I just picked up some '13 formulas so I could move the 390's back to my Legacy, I found the weight of the formulas to be pretty close to the 390 - nothing that you'd really notice.


----------



## Logan14

Anyone tried the K2 Indys from 2013?


----------

